# hinge pins



## chrisdougie (Apr 1, 2009)

hi
Anyone had any bother with the hinge pins on overhead lockers out of the seven overhead lockers 5 need the hinge pins replaced for the moment we have had to put sticky tape to hold them in place or the door hinge becomes loose we have a swift escape 1 year old reported this to perthshire over 3 months ago still waiting on the parts to come from swift now the water tank lock does not work. so have reported this and have been imformed this will get done under warranty when it goes in for its habitation check this month


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Hi tentless, not had any problems with our locker hinges, keeping fingers crossed now.  
Hope you getit allsorted soon.

Sue n John


----------

